# Poids des applications Retina sur l'iPad 2



## xiorcal (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Possesseur d'un iPad 2 je m'interroge sur le poids des applications qui vont devenir Retina. Vais-je devoir faire les mises à jour pour obtenir les nouvelles versions (donc, Retina) et donc devoir payer le prix des applications plus lourdes sur mon iPad 2 ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Mars 2012)

Apparemment oui, il n'y aurait qu'une version des apps, pas de version allégée pour nos ipad2.&#128542;


----------



## xiorcal (24 Mars 2012)

Hum dans ce cas là, c'est plutôt gênant :/

On a les inconvénients du nouvel iPad sans avoir ses avantages oO


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Mars 2012)

Ou comment rendre obsolètes des machines qui ne le sont pas.


----------



## Azergoth (28 Mars 2012)

Assez d'accord...

Ce serait tellement simple de faire la distinction, même invisible pour l'utilisateur.

Une solution est de moins faire de maj.

Comme je n'ai que 16Go, je n'ai quasi plus aucun films ni série ni musique sur mon iPad: je fais tout en streaming depuis mon MacBook. Quand je suis en déplacement, j'ai mon iPod qui me suffit pour la musique.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (28 Mars 2012)

N'éxagérons rien, perso je trouve pas une différence de taille si flagrante que ça depuis la màj de certaines applis en retina. Exemple: Modern Combat 3 qui fait la même taille qu'avant passage au retina. Cela dit il était déjà très lourd avant...


----------

